# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2017



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2017 às 15:14)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Out 2017 às 07:28)

É melhor não termos muita esperança.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2017 às 11:02)

Infelizmente e pelos _ensembles_, possibilidades de precipitação (mesmo no Norte) a menos de 10 dias são praticamente nulas...
E sabemos que ligar a previsões a mais de 10 dias não vale a pena.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2017 às 10:48)

A tendência do ECM para que na próxima semana haja mudança do panorama meteorológico existe, situação que já não se via em runs sucessivas há algum tempo.
Não é caso para festejos antecipados, pois já tivemos previsões há umas semanas atrás que saíram totalmente furadas... Até porque o GFS está totalmente radical quanto à continuidade do AA a influenciar Portugal Continental.

EDIT: o IPMA prevê alguma precipitação para o último dia da previsão (12), segundo a previsão do ECM.

EDIT2: por sua vez, o GFS na run das 06Z, continua com o AA eterno...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 12:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A tendência do ECM para que na próxima semana haja mudança do panorama meteorológico existe, situação que já não se via em runs sucessivas há algum tempo.
> Não é caso para festejos antecipados, pois já tivemos previsões há umas semanas atrás que saíram totalmente furadas... Até porque o GFS está totalmente radical quanto à continuidade do AA a influenciar Portugal Continental.
> 
> EDIT: o IPMA prevê alguma precipitação para o último dia da previsão (12), segundo a previsão do ECM.
> ...


A felicidade ao ver essas cartas vai logo por água abaixo quando olhamos para o GFS  o GEM está pouco melhor, mas sempre mostra algo no final da previsão. É melhor ir acompanhando porque já sabemos sempre para o que estamos guardados.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Infelizmente essa tendência de alguma precipitação prevista pelo ECM está a mais de 200H de distância, já sabemos que vale o que vale, não vale a pena estarmos a criar grandes expectativas...
O GFS nada mostra a não ser AA em cima de nós.
Provavelmente só na 2ª quinzena do mês é que poderemos ver alguma precipitação...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2017 às 11:16)

O IPMA continua a prever alterações a partir de meados da próxima semana. O AEMET também prevê 10% de probabilidade de precipitação no dia 10 na zona raiana. Esperemos que seja algum sinal efectivo de mudança.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2017 às 14:53)

*¿Cuándo remitirá este calor tan anómalo? ¿Cambio de tiempo para mediados de octubre?*

PRONÓSTICO, NACIONAL

04 de octubre de 2017










*Es la pregunta que muchos se hacen estos días de ambiente veraniego para un mes de octubre. ¿Cambios a medio plazo? ¿Cuándo bajarán las temperaturas?*

La primera semana de octubre nos está dejando máximas de récord en numerosos observatorios del suroeste peninsular, incluido Castilla Y León, interior de Galicia y áreas de Portugal con valores muy calurosos, que nunca antes habían sido registrados en un mes de octubre.

Temperaturas veraniegas muy tardías que pueden llegar a tener muy efecto muy grave en el campo, ya que se junta con la situación de prolongada sequía que afecta a extensas zonas del país y con los embalses en apenas el 38-40% de su capacidad total.

A lo largo de lo que queda de semana todavía hablaremos de temperaturas calurosas, sobre todo en las regiones del suroeste peninsular donde volveremos a superar los 32/34ºC estos días, y hasta ¡36ºC! el viernes en puntos del valle del Guadalquivir, pudiéndose alcanzar nuevos récords.

También las temperaturas mínimas se sitúan en valores demasiado suaves para la época, sin bajar de los 18/20ºC al amanecer, teniendo en cuenta que no hablamos de ningún tipo de cobertura nubosa que pueda hacer de ‘manda’ de madrugada para dejar temperaturas tan suaves.

Unos valores que nos da una idea de lo anómalamente cálida que es la masa de aire que nos afecta actualmente, y no se observan demasiados cambios hasta mediados de la próxima semana (quizás coincidiendo con el puente del Pilar), o más bien de cara a mediados de octubre.

Sin embargo, la incertidumbre para entonces es demasiado elevada como para tener en cuenta estos posibles cambios que empiezan a aparecer en las últimas actualizaciones de los modelos a largo plazo.



*GRAN INCERTIDUMBRE EN LAS PREVISIONES*






Una de las formas más gráficas de ver esta incertidumbre de la que hablamos es observando la figura superior, que representa todos los posibles escenarios de lluvia que se barajan de cara a mediados de este mes de octubre.

Cada una de las líneas discontinuas en el gráfico es un escenario distinto generado por los enormes cálculos que realiza este modelo meteorológico. Como vemos, no es hasta más allá del día 10 de octubre cuando aparecen algunos escenarios de lluvia, pero de manera muy dispersa, lo cual no les otorga demasiada confianza.

A partir del día 13 el número de posibles situaciones de lluvia aumenta, incluso con algunos escenarios que despuntan por encima de los 10-20 litros/m2 (probablemente debido al paso de un frente generoso en lluvias), pero igualmente son escenarios muy aislados, ya que la mayoría apuestan por escasas o nulas precipitaciones.

Lo único que podemos sacar de esto es que, efectivamente, hacia el puente del Pilar o de cara a mediados de octubre, la probabilidad de que el tiempo tienda a inestabilizarse es relativamente elevada, sin embargo, esto no nos garantiza nada.






Por otro lado, también esa caída de temperaturas mostrada actualmente por los modelos es, de momento, un panorama demasiado solitario en las previsiones como para tomarlo en serio a fecha de hoy, principalmente porque se trata de una previsión a casi ¡10 días vista!.

Queda en evidencia el gran abanico de posibles escenarios térmicos que podrían darse para entonces, por cómo indica cada línea una tendencia de temperatura diferente respecto al resto; desde temperaturas próximas a las que tenemos esta semana, hasta aquellos escenarios que incluso estarían mostrando una hipotética entrada de aire polar en la península.

Así pues, a pesar de que comienzan a verse algunos cambios a medio plazo desde el Atlántico en forma de inestabilidad y ambiente mucho más fresco que ahora, de momento carece de fiabilidad suficiente al no haber demasiado acuerdo entre la mayoría de escenarios.

Sin duda, habrá que seguir de cerca la evolución de los principales modelos durante esta primera mitad de octubre, ya que, de confirmarse finalmente estos cambios, podría tratarse de las primeras lluvias generosas del otoño en España.

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...alo-cambio-de-tiempo-para-mediados-de-octubre


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Out 2017 às 19:39)

Finalmente alguém que têm noção do problema que enfrentamos no final no video ela disse que* infelizmente* nao se previa precipitação merece uma medalha grande mulher.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 19:56)

A grande incógnita dos próximos dias é mesmo a depressão a sudoeste dos Açores. Como me recuso a dar importância ao GEM, que prevê intermináveis TT's, por agora a perturbação não dá em nada.






O que não falta é calor oceânico


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Out 2017 às 20:08)

A tendência continua pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Out 2017 às 22:01)

António josé Sales disse:


> A tendência continua pelo menos por enquanto.


Isso já era bom, mas no entanto a precipitação era fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2017 às 22:12)

Já não era mau de todo:





O GEM também já prevê qualquer coisinha no dia 12/13:








Mas pronto, lá está o Anticiclone sempre a tentar meter-se e a destruir tudo! Ainda muito longe mas mesmo assim e apesar de não ser nada por aí além, preferia ir tendo uns dias com alguma chuva fraca do que dias e dias de sol e calor. Já cansa, qualquer carta que mostre uma pequena mudança é uma relíquia.
Resta ir acompanhando porque o GFS ainda não mostra nada e a qualquer momento estes podem ir atrás, mas sempre é bom irem insistido num cenário diferente, coisa que já não acontecia à muito.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Out 2017 às 22:44)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Isso já era bom, mas no entanto a precipitação era fraca.



As quantidades ainda são muitíssimo indefinidas nem sabemos se vai chegar a chover alguma coisa a distância temporal ainda é grande
e corremos o risco de o anticiclone estragar tudo , vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 15:59)

Um modelo diferente (no caso o JMA).


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 16:17)




----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 20:03)




----------



## martinus (8 Out 2017 às 19:03)

Com um bocado de sorte chove já um bocado no próximo domingo. Espera-se que seja a abrir uma segunda quinzena de outubro diferente da primeira.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Frescura


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Olhem bem para isto... Estivemos a rir da previsão do GEM e agora o ECM segue a evolução da depressão a sul dos Açores (apesar de ser com menor intensidade) para atingir Portugal Continental


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 20:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Olhem bem para isto... Estivemos a rir da previsão do GEM e agora o ECM segue a evolução da depressão a sul dos Açores (apesar de ser com menor intensidade) para atingir Portugal Continental



E continuo a fazê-lo até porque o GFS prevê que a Ophelia, ou os restos dela, se desloque eventualmente para os Açores e interaja com o anticiclone:






Chuva a potes é o resultado:






Infelizmente, não há ainda sinais credíveis de uma qualquer mudança significativa para o continente. A proto-Ophelia é uma incógnita.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2017 às 20:36)

Orion disse:


> E continuo a fazê-lo até porque o GFS prevê que a Ophelia, ou os restos dela, se desloque eventualmente para os Açores e interaja com o anticiclone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem, parece que até já em alguns locais do Sahara chove mais do aqui. O anticiclone até pode estar a sul dos Açores mas tal como mostra esse mapa de precipitação acumulada tem que se estender até à PI e impedir tudo de vir cá parar. Este Anticiclone, ultimamente, esteja onde estiver tem sempre influência em nós, incrível. Nem uma frente para nos dar uns dias nublados deixa passar!


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Out 2017 às 20:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, parece que até já em alguns locais do Sahara chove mais do aqui. O anticiclone até pode estar a sul dos Açores mas tal como mostra esse mapa de precipitação acumulada tem que se estender até à PI e impedir tudo de vir cá parar. Este Anticiclone, ultimamente, esteja onde estiver tem sempre influência em nós, incrível. Nem uma frente para nos dar uns dias nublados deixa passar!



O anticiclone não pode durar para sempre mais tarde ou mais cedo ele vai ceder só nos resta esperar.


----------



## ruka (9 Out 2017 às 08:53)

modelo europeu a mostrar a possível tempestade Ophelia em transição extratropical muito perto do continente


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 09:01)

Orion disse:


> E continuo a fazê-lo até porque o GFS prevê que a Ophelia, ou os restos dela, se desloque eventualmente para os Açores e interaja com o anticiclone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








O ECM continua a acreditar no Ophelia a caminho de Portugal Continental e, ironicamente, com a mesma trajectória que o GEM previa no sábado, aquela tangente frustrante para as nossas perspectivas de mudança de tempo...
Interessante o facto do NHC aumentar as probabilidades de evolução da depressão para TT nos próximos dias. 
Na minha opinião, após tantos meses de bloqueio, só mesmo um evento excepcional podia afastar o AA de Portugal Continental e abrir a porta a mais instabilidade.

EDIT: o NHC já considera a depressão como Depressão Tropical Seventeen


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 15:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM continua a acreditar no Ophelia a caminho de Portugal Continental e, ironicamente, com a mesma trajectória que o GEM previa no sábado, aquela tangente frustrante para as nossas perspectivas de mudança de tempo...
> Interessante o facto do NHC aumentar as probabilidades de evolução da depressão para TT nos próximos dias.
> Na minha opinião, após tantos meses de bloqueio, só mesmo um evento excepcional podia afastar o AA de Portugal Continental e abrir a porta a mais instabilidade.



Na minha perspetiva está tudo na mesma...






... e não é preciso ir buscar a referida saída do GEM:






Já viste a quantidade de ciclones tropicais que o GEM gerou nas saídas dos últimos dias? Tendo em conta a realidade não tem sido propriamente um modelo fiável e não se deve escolher certas partes da previsão (nas nossas redondezas) para esconder a globalidade dos cenários.

Podem continuar a sonhar, claro. Também já escrevi que a posição da perturbação face ao sistema frontal que atravessará os Açores no final desta semana será determinante.

Já de vez guardem as cartas. Darão bom material nostálgico


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 15:30)

Orion disse:


> Já viste a quantidade de ciclones tropicais que o GEM gerou na saída dos últimos dias?



Sim, vi e acho exagero. Mas, ao certo, foi o único a acreditar no desenvolvimento do Invest em Depressão Tropical.
Mas, neste caso, até estava a falar nas últimas runs do ECM.



Orion disse:


> a posição da perturbação face ao sistema frontal que atravessará os Açores no final desta semana será determinante.



É mesmo nessa posição que o GFS anda confundido com "tanta informação". Depois entra em parafuso


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Vamos ter esperança no nosso Europeu,











Visto que o "Americano" não está para ai virado,


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 15:43)

Na saída operacional a perturbação mantém a estrutura e eventualmente faz a transição. No ensemble a perturbação é eventualmente absorvida pela frente. Tendo em conta a história tendo a acreditar mais no segundo cenário mas quem sabe? Na meteorologia há um pouco de tudo.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim, vi e acho exagero. Mas, ao certo, foi o único a acreditar no desenvolvimento do Invest em Depressão Tropical.



O GEM a dada altura também indicava um efeito Fujiwara envolvendo 3 ciclones no Atl. tropical. Não aconteceu, de todo 

Acrescento que o GFS não esteve nada mal a modelar a depressão a sudoeste dos Açores com ventos minimamente simétricos.

---

O GFS mete a perturbação ligeiramente a sul do G. Oriental. Não dou muita importância porque ainda falta bastante e nem o NHC dá muita fiabilidade à sua previsão (aviso das 9h UTC):



> There is a fair amount of spread in the models at the longer range with the regional models (HWRF, HMON, and COAMPS-TC) bringing the system to hurricane strength while the statistical SHIPS and LGEM models show a much weaker system. The NHC intensity forecast leans toward the more conservative side of the guidance for now, but it should be noted that confidence in the intensity forecast is low.



Já de vez aproveito novamente a oportunidade para abordar o _jet_. Agora está longe, a norte:






Lá para o final de semana vem ligeiramente para baixo trazendo instabilidade (resta saber qual) para os Açores. Para o continente a coisa continua difícil.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 16:24)

E não. Nem mesmo a saída operacional do ECM prevê muita chuva para o continente.

Estou mesmo a ver a cena se o cenário do ECM se concretizasse. Era um festival de mensagens insultuosas. 

 A malta do centro-sul iria-se queixar: 'mais um evento que passou ao lado', 'aqui não vai chover nada', 'precisamos mais de chuva que o norte';

 A malta do centro-norte iria ripostar: 'a anomalia no norte é muito mais grave', 'tivemos muitos incêndios', 'no sul sempre choveu pouco';

Conclusão: A divisão díspar de recursos escassos em tempo de crise acaba sempre causando mais divisão. Isso só se vai resolver com chuva _democrática_, o que não se afigura fácil.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2017 às 17:17)

Orion disse:


> E não. Nem mesmo a saída operacional do ECM prevê muita chuva para o continente.
> 
> Estou mesmo a ver a cena se o cenário do ECM se concretizasse. Era um festival de mensagens insultuosas.
> 
> ...


Eu, como residente no sul, sei bem que o nosso país tem grandes assimetrias no que toca a precipitação. É perfeitamente normal chover sempre mais no norte do que no sul e admito que em situações destas será triste ver tudo a passar bem a norte e nós aqui não termos nada pois não estamos numa situação propriamente fácil, já temos poucas oportunidades de ter alguma chuva e mesmo assim quando algo consegue furar por este anticiclone, chega ao sul e dá apenas chuviscos. Pelo menos, que viesse pouco mas em condições e de uma forma geral, aí tenho a certeza que ninguém ficava chateado, da minha parte não são os acumulados que me interessam mas sim chuva decente.
Todos gostaríamos que as primeiras vezes que chovesse fosse de forma geral mas com o anticiclone sempre a espreitar e tal como dizes, é difícil chover de forma democrática. 
Uma coisa é certa, o país precisa todo de muita e boa chuva, não há nenhuma zona em especial.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 17:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu, como residente no sul, sei bem que o nosso país tem grandes assimetrias no que toca a precipitação. É perfeitamente normal chover sempre mais no norte do que no sul e admito que em situações destas será triste ver tudo a passar bem a norte e nós aqui não termos nada pois não estamos numa situação propriamente fácil, já temos poucas oportunidades de ter alguma chuva e mesmo assim quando algo consegue furar por este anticiclone, chega ao sul e dá apenas chuviscos. Pelo menos, que viesse pouco mas em condições e de uma forma geral, aí tenho a certeza que ninguém ficava chateado, da minha parte não são os acumulados que me interessam mas sim chuva decente.
> Todos gostaríamos que as primeiras vezes que chovesse fosse de forma geral mas com o anticiclone sempre a espreitar e tal como dizes, é difícil chover de forma democrática.
> Uma coisa é certa, o país precisa todo de muita e boa chuva, não há nenhuma zona em especial.


Calma, ainda podemos ter um aguaceiro no dia 16:


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 18:06)

*Evacuar imediatamente*! 






O GEM 12z tirou intensidade:






GEM 00z.


----------



## AMFC (9 Out 2017 às 18:41)

E que tal esta surpresa ?


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 19:36)

Na imagem estão representadas as 8 últimas saídas do GFS relativamente às 18h UTC do dia 15. Globalmente o anticiclone mantém-se mas modelar pequenos eventos atmosféricos nem sempre é fácil.






Escrito isto, o ECM também continua na sua (a saída ainda está a ser atualizada). Mantém uma intensificação e para mim, humilde amador, a perturbação pode ter força de furacão (pouco intenso). Ainda é cedo para se ter pormenores relativamente à eventual transição extra-tropical.











---











12 anos depois não há Vince mas sim a Ophelia 

GFS ou ECM. Um dos 2 tem que ceder.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Muito sequinha a Ophelia 

Apenas vento e pouco mais.. 

Mas, eventualmente, poderá ser a mudança que faça as frentes se aproximarem de Portugal, e finalmente afastar o Antílope daqui..


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 20:18)

Orion disse:


> Mantém uma intensificação e para mim, humilde amador, a perturbação pode ter força de furacão (pouco intenso). Ainda é cedo para se ter pormenores relativamente à eventual transição extra-tropical.













Pelo vento seria uma TT muito intensa. Contudo, o cisalhamento seria tão grande que o seu aspeto seria muito semelhante ao do atual:






A convecção profunda estaria concentrada no flanco norte do _olho _(com a tempestade a deslocar-se para norte/nordeste). Por outras palavras, a chuva seria tendencialmente mínima no continente.






Face à certa desilusão dos leitores, não obstante ainda faltar muito tempo, vê-se logo que não estão habituados a levarem com ciclones tropicais em dissipação


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2017 às 20:26)

*Informação especial*
*Comunicado válido entre 2017-10-09 16:28:00 e 2017-10-15 16:28:00
Assunto: CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA*
O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15:00 (hora dos Açores), o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1385 km a W/SW dos Açores, com vento médio de 65 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para N/NE a 07 km/h e a intensificar-se, podendo atingir a categoria de furacão nos próximos dias. No entanto ao longo do dia de amanhã (3º feira) deverá deslocar-se para E/SE pelo que deverá permanecer a sul da região pelo menos até 6ª feira, não se prevendo desta forma que afete o estado do tempo nas ilhas nos próximos 4 dias. 

Devido a diferentes resultados dos modelos de previsão meteorológica, quer na intensidade quer na trajetória, a incerteza relativamente à previsão para o período superior a 96 horas permanece elevada. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Rigional de Proteccção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Out 2017 às 20:34)

Basta , o ophelia for um pouco mais pra leste e entrar mais no interior de portugal , se isso acontecesse teríamos uma grande chuva e ventos muito fortes  .


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 23:06)

O GFS 18z mete o ciclone mais a norte. Daqui a pouco já se saberá mas parece que a visão do ECM (e do GEM) irá prevalecer.

972 hPa a 132h


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Basta , o ophelia for um pouco mais pra leste e entrar mais no interior de portugal , se isso acontecesse teríamos uma grande chuva e ventos muito fortes  .



E estragos avultados...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 23:24)

Rota esquisita mas o mais relevante é a quebra com as saídas anteriores em que o anticiclone bloqueava o deslocamento do Ophelia.






A atualização continua e o Ophelia está entre os Açores e o continente. Será que vai fazer _landfall_ na PI?


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 23:28)

Orion disse:


> Será que vai fazer _landfall_ na PI?



Faz, mais ou menos


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Para terminar, e como curiosidade, o ICON mete a TT Ophelia na Madeira com uma PC de 993 hPa. Os ventos rondariam os 80-90 km/h e as rajadas os 120 km/h (ao nível do mar).






A chuva ficaria toda no mar, tal seria a desintegração da convecção.


----------



## ruka (9 Out 2017 às 23:47)

Orion disse:


> Faz, mais ou menos



mesmo assim daria uma boa manhã de temporal de vento  e alguma chuva no norte e centro


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2017 às 23:53)

E passado tanto tempo, lá aparece alguma chuva abaixo das 240h, seria pouco mas já seria bom. Um ar mais fresco e marítimo é tudo o que peço. O que é certo é que já há algum movimento e não só AA. Vamos acompanhando porque nada está garantido.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:57)

Para o Minho a rega seria BEM generosa, cerca 41mm...!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (10 Out 2017 às 00:00)

GFS 18z a colocar Ophelia na 4a feira dia 18 de manhã a afetar o noroeste do territorio... vento bastante significativo


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 00:11)

lserpa disse:


> Para o Minho a rega seria BEM generosa, cerca 41mm...!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Graças à Ophelia...mas tão depressa podem estar 41mm como 0. Ainda falta tanto tempo. Apenas publiquei estes mapas porque já há muito tempo que não via alguma precipitação em ambos. Ou levamos com a Ophelia em cheio (duvido mas nunca se sabe, os modelos já estiveram mais longe de mostrar tal cenário), ou apenas com vento e alguma chuva no norte, ou anticiclone, nada está garantido...até agora os modelos têm estado a melhorar e a fazer com que a Ophelia dê alguma chuva ao continente. Veremos!


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 00:40)

ruka disse:


> GFS 18z a colocar Ophelia na 4a feira dia 18 de manhã a afetar o noroeste do territorio... vento bastante significativo



A saída operacional não é de todo representativa do _ensemble_ (ver linha preta do dia 18). Por outras palavras, a probabilidade de que isso seja um devaneio é elevada.

(ponto aleatório na costa do distrito de Braga)






Por agora o cenário mais provável que é o ciclone passe perto do G. Oriental dos Açores e eventualmente tenha uma transição intensa a oeste/noroeste da PI. Os impactos em terra seriam reduzidos.


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2017 às 06:58)




----------



## jonas (10 Out 2017 às 07:32)

O ECM:
Vamos ver se é desta que chove alguma coisa...





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Out 2017 às 09:25)

Era bom que fosse, mas ainda falta muito tempo e o mais provavel é nem sequer tocar em Portugal e ocorrer apenas alguns aguaceiros dispersos, mas poderá acontecer o contrário.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2017 às 10:09)

Pelo menos é alguma luz ao fundo do túnel, espero que seja desta


----------



## AMFC (10 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Última actualização do NHC coloca a Ophelia a manter força de furacão até atingir a proximidade dos Açores, principalmente, segundo a trajectória, o grupo oriental


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 10:28)

Assim já gosto mais


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2017 às 11:23)




----------



## ruka (10 Out 2017 às 11:30)

Snifa disse:


>



GFS 6z mantém a tendência da passagem da Ophelia sobre o grupo Oriental dos Açores no Domingo com especial atenção para o vento e ondulação e depois a avançar para nordeste onde afetaria o noroeste da península com algum vento e precipitação na 3a feira


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2017 às 11:41)

ruka disse:


> GFS 6z mantém a tendência da passagem da Ophelia sobre o grupo Oriental dos Açores no Domingo com especial atenção para o vento e ondulação e depois a avançar para nordeste onde afetaria o noroeste da península com algum vento e precipitação na 3a feira



Se se mantiver a tendência poderá deixar bons acumulados no NW, apesar de os modelos não indicarem nada de especial em relação à precipitação, convém lembrar que é um sistema que já foi Furacão, logo, e eventualmente, a chuva prevista pode ser bem superior  caso se forme uma frente  ou células de elevada actividade, no Henri, acabaram por cair mais de 100 mm em algumas zonas do NW.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Possível categoria 2?


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 13:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Possível categoria 2?



Há quem acredite em intensidade próxima de 4


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 13:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há quem acredite em intensidade próxima de 4



Nao se trata bem de acreditar, mas sim de um devaneio, ou digamos, a probabilidade mais dramática. Não há condições nesta área para gerar um bicho desses! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 14:34)

O NHC prevê um cat. 1 moderado a forte, com 75 nós, ao largo do G. Oriental daqui a 4 dias. Parece-me ser razoável tendo em conta a histórica conhecida.







Não é minimamente realista pensar na geração de um _major _por estas andanças.

A 120 horas o GFS 6z indica 959 hPa 

No dia 14, por volta das 21h, o ECM modela a Ophelia passar a sul de Sta. Maria com uma PC de 997 hPa. Num ambiente altamente cisalhado, os efeitos para as ilhas seriam mínimos. Pessoalmente acredito mais neste modelo.

No que concerne aos Grs. Ocidental e Central o mais relevante está relacionado com a possibilidade de chuva forte aquando da passagem da próxima frente.

Mantém-se o suspense relativamente ao G. Oriental. Mas tal como ontem é mais provável que a tempestade passe ao largo. A frente também poderá trazer chuva intensa.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 14:51)

989 hPa:






Isto já vai sendo modelado há alguns dias  uma transição extratropical intensa. Tanto pode fazer uma curva apertada para norte como uma curva mais suave para nordeste, raspando a PI.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2017 às 15:04)

Não há melhor! Pena ainda faltar tanto, mas é disto mesmo que estamos a precisar.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 15:07)

Orion disse:


> A 120 horas o GFS 6z indica 959 hPa





Orion disse:


> Mantém-se o suspense relativamente ao G. Oriental. Mas tal como ontem é mais provável que a tempestade passe ao largo. A frente também poderá trazer chuva intensa.



Não obstante o devaneio do GFS, poderá ocorrer vento com alguma intensidade no G. Oriental fruto da interação da frente com o ciclone.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Orion disse:


> No que concerne aos Grs. Ocidental e Central o mais relevante está relacionado com a possibilidade de chuva forte aquando da passagem da próxima frente.
> 
> Mantém-se o suspense relativamente ao G. Oriental. Mas tal como ontem é mais provável que a tempestade passe ao largo. A frente também poderá trazer chuva intensa.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2017 às 08:57)

Aparentemente, a passagem da Ophelia ao largo, pode abrir a porta para a entrada de algumas frentes:


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 14:11)

Snifa disse:


> Aparentemente, a passagem da Ophelia ao largo, pode abrir a porta para a entrada de algumas frentes



Em forma de video


Vamos ver se é desta que o bloqueio do AA termina


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2017 às 15:27)

Grande transporte de ar quente do Norte de África associado à aproximação da Ophelia, vai induzir um forte fluxo de S/SE, com temperatura acima dos 30ºC em quase todo o país e até aos 36/37ºC nos locais mais quentes











A descida na Segunda Feira associada à passagem de linhas de instabilidade vai ser acentuada, especialmente no Litoral Norte


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2017 às 16:49)

Depois de anos a fio a seguir eventos e modelos, devo dizer que nesta transicao de estacao e tudo muito instavel. Ainda me lembro do Vince, que raspou Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo Antonio, para entrar em cheio pelo vale do Guadalquivir e deixar chuvas abundantes em Sevilha ou Cordoba. Nos dias anteriores os modelos andaram as aranhas, ora diziam que entrava na Galiza, ora diziam que entrava no Alentejo. No fim entrou na Andaluzia...

PS: as frentes comecam a entrar a norte de Montejunto-Estrela em Setembro. Estamos quase a meio de Outubro com clima de Julho. Pode acontecer a nossa latitude, mas ja deveria ter comecado a chover no Norte e na Galiza ha um mes. Ate porque sao ja vamos a caminho de 7 meses secos numa das regioes mais humidas da Europa. Este ano nao havia erva verde no Verao nos arredores do Porto, acho que ha quase 10 dez anos que nao havia uma seca tao extrema no Litoral Norte.


----------



## AMFC (11 Out 2017 às 16:58)

Última actualização mete a Ophelia mais para oeste, os efeitos no continente parecem cada vez mais uma miragem. Aumentam as hipóteses para o grupo Oriental dos Açores.


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2017 às 17:05)

Os nucleos de altas pressoes estao muito fortes na Peninsula, no golfo de Cadis e a noroeste do Atlas marroquino. Nao foram enfraquecidos a Norte da Cordilheira Central com a passagem de frentes em Setembro. E muito importante que se aproxime o mais possivel da Peninsula.


----------



## martinus (11 Out 2017 às 18:39)

A "Ofélia" é um epifenómeno. Os anticiclones é que são estruturais. Se os anticiclones enfraquecerem, a "Ofélia" avança para leste e quem vier a seguir também tem entrada, se os anticiclones não enfraquecerem ou não se deslocarem de posição a "Ofélia" até faz marcha atrás. Ou não é assim?


----------



## martinus (11 Out 2017 às 18:52)

Por falar nisso, agora no segundo painel do GFS (para final de Outubro) vê-se o anticiclone todo-poderoso a impôr-se novamente sobre a Península e as frentes atlânticas a fazerem marcha atrás...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 18:57)

última saída do GFS mostra a Ophelia bem a oeste, sem dar qualquer precipitação ao continente durante a sua passagem:





À saídas atrás o Anticiclone a sul dos Açores mandava-a mais para leste, infelizmente o anticiclone que estará na Europa Central manda a Ophelia para os sítios do costume, Ilhas Britânicas. Parece que para quem gosta de chuva a sério sem estar sempre com os riscos do anticiclone acabar com tudo, esse é o sitio indicado.  É de facto, muito triste termos sempre influências de qualquer anticiclone esteja onde estiver, ainda falta algum tempo e sempre pensei que os modelos fossem melhorando pois era isso que estavam a mostrar, mas a nossa sina é: Retirar tudo à medida que se aproxima o dia.
________
Mesmo assim, podemos agradecer à Ophelia que abrirá a porta a alguma instabilidade nos dias 16 e 17. Acumulados após esses dias, regiões do sul praticamente a seco, muito mau mesmo.




Ficaria feliz por ver chover algo mais decente após meses sem ver tal coisa e também pelo fresco, mas ficaria triste porque isto não vai fazer qualquer diferença na seca terrível que estamos a passar. Depois disto, o GFS volta a mostrar o anticiclone a estender-se em crista na Península, retendo todas as depressões na região dos Açores, mas visto estar sempre tudo a mudar resta ir acompanhando.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 20:23)

Bem...que loucura, basicamente em menos de 5 dias o Noroeste teria quase 500mm  E em grande parte do sul nem aos 30mm chega, que diferença, e não, não há aqui maus humores nem invejas. 
Vendo bem, a situação no Noroeste se isto se concretizasse iria ter grandes prejuízos, não é motivo para alegrar ninguém, digo eu!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 00:29)

joselamego disse:


> Boa saída 18 do GFS , traz chuva generalizada para todo o país !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Quase que aposto que é um devaneio típico da saída das 18z, mas vamos ver.


----------



## ruka (12 Out 2017 às 06:07)

GFS 00z a mostrar novamente sol e calor para a semana... após a passagem da Ophelia, a massa de ar frio vinda zona dos Açores isola se num embolsamento a sudoeste do território permitindo a entrada do anticiclone com vento de leste/sueste e temperaturas elevadas






Acumulado precipitação ( apenas a linha de instabilidade de 2a feira criada pela Ophelia )


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2017 às 07:19)

ruka disse:


> GFS 00z a mostrar novamente sol e calor para a semana... após a passagem da Ophelia, a massa de ar frio vinda zona dos Açores isola se num embolsamento a sudoeste do território permitindo a entrada do anticiclone com vento de leste/sueste e temperaturas elevadas



Penso que isso seja um devaneio do GFS vamos esperar pela saída  do ECM.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2017 às 07:19)

ruka disse:


> GFS 00z a mostrar novamente sol e calor para a semana... após a passagem da Ophelia, a massa de ar frio vinda zona dos Açores isola se num embolsamento a sudoeste do território permitindo a entrada do anticiclone com vento de leste/sueste e temperaturas elevadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que enorme desilusão, de volta aos 0mm...só espero que o ECM não vá pelo mesmo caminho ou então estamos de volta ao mesmo!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2017 às 07:25)

Ecm


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2017 às 07:32)




----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2017 às 12:23)

A serio que pode não chover ainda? Podem explicar melhor para os leigos o que se passa com a possibilidade do Ophelia trazer chuva? Obrigado.


----------



## ruka (12 Out 2017 às 12:56)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio que pode não chover ainda? Podem explicar melhor para os leigos o que se passa com a possibilidade do Ophelia trazer chuva? Obrigado.



as últimas saídas dos modelos, nomeadamente do GFS colocam novamente o anticiclone e corrente de leste a trazer tempo seco e calor para a semana, só vamos saber se vai acontecer isso quando a Ophelia se integrar na circulação atmosférica


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2017 às 13:23)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio que pode não chover ainda? Podem explicar melhor para os leigos o que se passa com a possibilidade do Ophelia trazer chuva? Obrigado.





O que se passa é que o modelo GFS afasta a tempestade Ophelia da nossa costa, o seu centro, e com isso as linhas de instabilidade que estavam previstas não nos atinge, ou se atingirem será de fraca intensidade e a chuva vai resumir-se ao litoral norte e centro. Com isso teremos um forte anticiclone sob a Europa que se estende até nós e nos trará ar seco e quente de África.
Mas o ECMWF está melhor.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2017 às 20:22)

A saída das 12z do ECM prevê isto após os dias em que estava prevista chuva (até ontem). 




Após isso então, no dia 19, a posição do anticiclone seria esta:




Temperaturas:




___________
Basicamente, a oportunidade de termos alguma chuva e fresco transformou-se no mesmo padrão que temos tido, é triste.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Obrigado por teres explicado melhor. Sempre o anticiclone...




Norther disse:


> O que se passa é que o modelo GFS afasta a tempestade Ophelia da nossa costa, o seu centro, e com isso as linhas de instabilidade que estavam previstas não nos atinge, ou se atingirem será de fraca intensidade e a chuva vai resumir-se ao litoral norte e centro. Com isso teremos um forte anticiclone sob a Europa que se estende até nós e nos trará ar seco e quente de África.
> Mas o ECMWF está melhor.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 08:40)

Lá está o GFS, sempre num prazo bastante distante:


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Out 2017 às 11:22)

Verdade, Snifa, mas é por esses dias que tenho registo de inicio de época de chuva nos últimos anos.
A esta distância a previsão ainda vale pouco como sabes mas gostaria de ...
...reforçar a ideia de que a previsão decorrente da passagem de um fenómenos energético como o Ophelia tem *baixa fiabilidade para além dos 4 dias*. O Snifa sabe bem disto, eu já o conheço faz tempo.

Para quem tem menos anos disto: os modelos não lidam bem com estas coisas a prazos superiores a 96 h. 
Noutras situações sinóticas a previsão é fiável bem para além das 96h mas como estamos ... não.

A *comunicação social* anda a passar mensagens *alarmistas* (na minha opinião), e há pessoas sequiosas de chuva (com razão) que não estão a ver isto com frieza. *Não é certo que o Ophelia quebre a seca*. Claro que deveremos ter uns 3 dias de instabilidade mas isso não quer dizer que o pesadelo da seca e das temperaturas elevadas termine!
Aliás os acumulados previstos para 80% do território nacional são... muito modestos.

Abraço a todos, faz tempo que não escrevia aqui.



Snifa disse:


> Lá está o GFS, sempre num prazo bastante distante:


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Até agora o único modelo que não vejo com grandes alterações, mais ou menos constante, é o GEM



Sim, o GEM está bastante constante, e na sua saída das 0z  prevê o afastamento do AA após a passagem da Ophelia:








A precipitação prevista pelo GFS nos próximos dias não será nada de especial, nem generalizada, mas pelo menos que venha alguma:


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 13:24)

Previsão atualizada do IPMA para Portugal Continental:


Previsão para 2ª feira, 16.outubro.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial

no litoral, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.*

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,

soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas e

com rajadas até 70 km/h, em especial até meio da manhã.

Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no litoral Norte e Centro.

Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões

Norte e Centro.


Previsão para 3ª feira, 17.outubro.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), por vezes com
rajadas até 70 km/h, nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Joana Sanches

Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2017 às 12:6 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
_
_


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

o ECMWF está melhor, já mostra uma circulação de Oeste com as respetivas frentes: ( o meteociel não está a deixar fazer a animação  das cartas do ECMWF )


























e está relativamente parecido com o GEM:






O próprio ensemble do GFS tem semelhanças:






Média:






A ver se os modelos começam a assentar as ideias...


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 12:14)

Boa saída 06 do GFS, se se concretizar promete boa chuva durante as próximas 2 semanas....


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2017 às 12:56)

Seria um sonho  Ainda falta e ainda não sabemos o que pode acontecer, com tanta incerteza que tem havido já se espera sempre 8 ou 80. 




Acumulados previstos pelos restantes modelos:
ECM:




GEM:


----------



## martinus (14 Out 2017 às 18:08)

O freemeteo tem andado meio esquisito, mas está a atinar outra vez. Está bem. Assim já é conversar.

http://freemeteo.co.uk/weather/braga/7-days/meteogram/?gid=2742032&language=english&country=portugal


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 16:29)

parece que tudo está alinhado para uma semana com uma boa rega


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 18:34)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada,segundo o GFS 12 z  até à próxima sexta feira dia 20/10.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:01)

Excelente saídas 18 do GFS , chuva nas próximas semanas .....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 19:31)

Uma queda de 40 hPa em 24 horas e de 56 hPa em 48 horas.






Pelo GFS são 44 hPa em 24 horas (992 hPa  948 hPa).






A frente chegaria aos Açores no domingo.


----------



## JTavares (18 Out 2017 às 18:06)

Ciclo qualquer coisa explosiva?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 18:24)

JTavares disse:


> Ciclo qualquer coisa explosiva?



O termo correto é ciclogénese explosiva em que desce 1 hPa por hora em 24 horas .


----------



## Zulo (18 Out 2017 às 18:32)

A génese da coisa é essa mesmo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 18:40)

Zulo disse:


> A génese da coisa é essa mesmo



Em Portugal já tivemos algumas ciclogéneses explosivas , a de 2013 e a de 2014 foram as mais recentes , o Gong e a Stephanie provocaram muito vento e muita chuva .


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 19:54)

Analisando, os modelos, a médio prazo, existe uma incógnita aonde ficará a cut-off, na próxima semana e se ela trará chuva ou calor. As previsões do ECM(00) e do GFS(12), são bastante claras, que a tendência é para a partir de 2ª feira, vem aí mais uma semana com vento de leste e temperaturas novamente altas para a época.

A pouca chuva que caiu vem acelerar as queimadas, na próxima semana se as condições mantiverem-se e o pessoal andar a fazer queimadas vamos ver se não começam novamente os incêndios, que as condições adversas estão lá novamente. 

Nesta saída das 12 do ECM, coloca a Iso 18ºC no sul do país e a Iso 16ºC no resto do território, no dia 26 de Outubro.

Falta uma semana, mas vejo o GFS e o ECM em consonância.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2017 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Analisando, os modelos, a médio prazo, existe uma incógnita aonde ficará a cut-off, na próxima semana e se ela trará chuva ou calor. As previsões do ECM(00) e do GFS(12), são bastante claras, que a tendência é para a partir de 2ª feira, vem aí mais uma semana com vento de leste e temperaturas novamente altas para a época.
> 
> A pouca chuva que caiu vem acelerar as queimadas, na próxima semana se as condições mantiverem-se e o pessoal andar a fazer queimadas vamos ver se não começam novamente os incêndios, que as condições adversas estão lá novamente.
> 
> ...



O aparecimento da cut-off está para lá das 150h. Ainda é incerto se haverá ou não a dita. Tanto podem vir as baixas pressões cá para cima do continente como mandar tudo ainda mais para oeste, nunca sabemos. Cut-off seria péssimo, mais ar quente e seco com vento de leste, seria o retorno do pesadelo num abrir e fechar de olhos quando todos já achavam que o calor tinha acabado. Se não é para chover ao menos que aquela bolsa de baixas pressões retorne ao vórtice polar.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Já não faz uma coisa destas há algum tempo


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 15:57)

É difícil agradar a todos. A malta continental do norte prefere a circulação zonal e a do sul prefere a meridional (_cut-offs_ ao largo).

A localização da depressão é ainda incerta. Pode ficar sobre os Açores, ficar a oeste do continente (a leste dos Açores) ou até nem ocorrer de todo.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Chuva significativa só para o centro-norte?


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2017 às 18:46)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre2017-10-19 16:30:00* e *2017-10-28 23:30:00*

Assunto_:_ Antevisão - novamente tempo seco após semana com precipitação.

Desde o dia 16 de outubro iniciou-se um período de precipitação que deverá prolongar-se até dia 21 de outubro, com maior incidência nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, sendo o Algarve a região com menores quantidades de precipitação. A temperatura do ar desceu, passando a oscilar entre os valores normais para a época do ano.

Entre os dias 22 e 25 de outubro prevê-se um novo período sem precipitação, havendo uma probabilidade entre 20 e 40% de ocorrência de precipitação nas regiões Norte e Centro entre os dias 26 e 28 de outubro. Haverá ainda subida da temperatura do ar para valores máximos entre 25 e 30 °C e humidades relativas do ar inferiores a 40% no período da tarde nas regiões do Interior até dia 25 de outubro.

A precipitação entre os dias 16 e 21 não deverá ter impactos significativos na diminuição da situação de seca, em particular nas regiões do interior e no Algarve, devendo o risco de incêndio voltar a aumentar já a partir de dia 21, pelo menos até dia 25 de outubro.

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Data de edição: 2017-10-19 16:30:20

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 16:53)

Já que temos Verão desde Abril, há que dar desconto também ao de S.Martinho


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 20:02)

_Cut-off_'s ou ULL's sobre os Açores nesta altura do ano não são propriamente novidade.

Claro que uma coisa é isto:






E outra isto:











Já passaram alguns anos desde a última  que vi.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 23:51)




----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 19:06)




----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 19:36)

Ainda há diferenças significativas a poucos dias de distância. O GFS pode trazer chuva mas a posição da depressão é tendencialmente desfavorável para a ocorrência de atividade elétrica.

Já que a depressão vem para aqui ao menos que o ECM esteja correto. É o que mostra ventos mais intensos


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 01:46)

Ou isto muda do dia para a noite, ou vamos começar a comer castanhas e beber água-pé na Caparica,






Não está fácil,






Lestada a perder de vista,


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 02:21)

criz0r disse:


> Ou isto muda do dia para a noite, ou vamos começar a comer castanhas e beber água-pé na Caparica,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastará um dia de lestada para a chuva que caiu se evaporar toda, não serviu mesmo de nada.
Entretanto, nesse mesmo dia, temperaturas iguais às do norte de África:




Se fosse no verão, já sabemos como seria. Não dá hipótese mesmo, este ano é para ficarmos com tudo no limite.
Parecia que o anticiclone tinha finalmente cedido, mas parece que nos enganámos! Estamos de volta ao mesmo e não sabemos até quando se manterá assim. Provavelmente, será enquanto a cut-off se mantiver nos Açores e obrigar o anticiclone a tomar uma posição que traga ar quente e seco do norte de África.


----------



## blade (22 Out 2017 às 14:00)

já estamos quase em Novembro e ainda há possibilidade de +30ºc  mais um bocado e saltam todos os recordes de Novembro


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Foram movidos uma série de posts para o tópico do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre (https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-261), pelos motivos do costume...

Vá lá pessoal, custa assim tanto relembrar que os comentários tipo "chat" ou semelhantes devem ser feitos naquele tópico? Não gosto nada de ser chato em relação a isso, mas obrigam-nos a relembrar o mesmo todas as semanas. Isto complica bastante a organização do fórum, e o seguimento dos posts mais informativos...

Obrigado


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2017 às 20:25)

E para o _je_:


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Out 2017 às 10:49)

Bom dia .

Há muito tempo que não comentava aqui mas de facto, e olhando aos principais modelos de previsão, é de facto de certa forma impressionante o padrão que temos tido (tirando a passada semana, onde tivemos um "cheirinho" a Outono húmido) praticamente desde o início da Primavera. E vendo agora o que aí vem, não há qualquer dúvida: tempo seco e "quente" (durante o dia, mais frio à noite, obviamente, nesta altura) uma vez mais, e a perder de vista...  Com a depressão que se vai fixar na zona dos Açores, praticamente estacionária, a partir de meados desta semana, vamos ter (novamente) uma corrente de E/SE a injetar ar quente e seco do norte de África, com o AA a fixar-se a N da P.I. lá mais para o final da semana, com uma pressão considerável (1030 hPa), e parece que ali ficará, "entalado", enquanto a dita depressão continua na zona dos Açores... Há sempre um anticiclone a condicionar-nos... Ora o AA (mais a leste, como tem sido hábito), ora o da Europa central...

Se fosse Verão, este padrão de bloqueio todos nós sabemos o que iria causar, mas mesmo nesta altura irá novamente fazer com que Outubro vá acabar certamente acima da média em temperaturas e muito seco... E Novembro parece querer começar da mesma forma...


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 13:32)

Interessante, mesmo completamente "Ensanduichado" por dois potentes Anticiclones, aquele centro de Baixas pressões consegue resistir ficando estacionário por cima do Arquipélago dos Açores, uma dinâmica de facto curiosa.

*GFS*







Quanto ao Continente.. nem vale a pena as lamurias, a situação é manifestamente muito complicada mas esta sinóptica terá que mudar eventualmente.

*GFS*






Um óptimo exemplar da influência brutal do Anticiclone dos Açores sobre a Península Ibérica, um autêntico monstro aqui à "porta".

*GEM*


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 17:21)

Um perfil destes no continente e eu estaria indeciso entre, no limite, supercélulas com tornados ou trovoadas intensas com possibilidade de _downbursts_ (necessitaria de ar mais seco perto da superfície).

Como se está nos _Azores_, é improvável que este cenário se mantenha e a probabilidade da ocorrência de uma supercélula não deve chegar aos 2 dígitos. Tendo em conta as características indígenas apostaria numa trovada moderada a intensa com possibilidade de ocorrência de um tornado fraco (um bocadinho mais de HR na baixa atmosfera não faria mal nenhum).

Contudo, depois um mini-furacão em Janeiro e um mini-_major_ em Outubro, quem sabe? Há muito mar por onde uma supercélula pode passar inofensivamente


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 18:34)

Menos chuva e mais trovoada 'tá? 






O mais interessante está reservado para o final da semana (se chegar a ocorrer).


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 19:07)

Parece que grande parte da Europa irá ser contemplada no inicio de novembro, com a primeira entrada fria. Na saída das 12z tanto o GEM como o GFS concordam em tal cenário.





O monstro de 1035/1040 irá impedir que a entrada fria afete a PI, será empurrada para o mediterrâneo onde depois poderá dar chuvas bastante intensas! Entretanto, nós aqui neste cantinho apenas podemos vir a ter temperaturas mais normais para a altura do ano. O frio também não faz falta nenhuma, vinha a destruir aquilo que a seca ainda não destruiu. Com o anticiclone de 1040 que se estende até à Gronelândia as hipóteses de termos chuva ainda se tornam mais nulas e sinceramente não sei quando é que podemos voltar a ver chover novamente, o anticiclone toma sempre uma posição que nos influencie, esteja onde estiver.


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2017 às 20:21)

O ECM esta interessante :





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 20:25)

Nova saída do ECM, diferente da dos outros modelos, sempre trazia alguma chuva:


----------



## blade (24 Out 2017 às 21:32)

Cada vez estamos mais próximos desta extrema vaga de calor para a altura do ano




muito provavelmente este será o outubro com as máximas mais altas de sempre, o verão parece acabar a 31 de outubro


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2017 às 21:45)

novembro deve trazer novidades... vamos ter chuva em boas quantidades.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 21:56)

como estamos de modelos para os primeiros dias de novembro?
alguma luz ao fundo do tunel?


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2017 às 22:02)

Marco pires disse:


> como estamos de modelos para os primeiros dias de novembro?
> alguma luz ao fundo do tunel?


O europeu e o GFS tiveram hoje saídas que deram esperança de chuvas para início de novembro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2017 às 22:02)

Marco pires disse:


> como estamos de modelos para os primeiros dias de novembro?
> alguma luz ao fundo do tunel?



probabilidade de precipitação a subir após o dia 2. 

na semana 6-12 de novembro praticamente não há sinal. 

A probabilidade da precipitação total semanal ser inferior ao normal situa-se entre 40 e 50%. A probabilidade da precipitação total semanal ser superior ao normal situa-se 10 e 40%. 

na semana 13-19, idem.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 22:09)

bom, melhor que nada


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Gostei desta saída do ECM, cut-off interessante a visitar-nos no início de Novembro, embora quem fosse mais benificiado fosse o pessoal do Sul, não me importava nada que se concretizasse, todos precisamos de alguma, seja muita ou pouca


----------



## redragon (25 Out 2017 às 10:33)

N me parece infelizmente, que o mês de Novembro traga grandes novidades, pelo menos no que diz respeito à primeira quinzena.....


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 10:47)

Nota-se que a Atmosfera bem tenta mudar de padrão por aqui, o problema é que encontra sempre um "muro de Berlim". 
O ECMWF apesar de tudo mostra-se algo receptivo à mudança, o GFS nem tão pouco mais ou menos,

*GFS






*
Sequinho, bem sequinho
*




*
O Jet também não quer nada com estas latitudes,
*





ECMWF




*


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2017 às 16:02)

Fim de outubro quente e muito seco.

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2017-10-21
13:34 e 2017-10-29 23:59


Os valores de temperatura estão muito acima dos valores normais para a
época, prevendo-se ainda uma pequena subida na quinta e sexta-feira,
esperando-se valores de temperatura máxima acima de 30ºC em grande
parte do território. Associado a estes valores muito elevados da
temperatura prevê-se, a partir do dia 27 sexta-feira,
intensificação do vento, predominando do quadrante leste, e valores
muito baixos da humidade relativa do ar, abaixo de 20 % na
generalidade do território.Esta condições meteorológicas, a par
de uma situação de seca extrema ou severa e valores extremos de
secura dos combustíveis florestais irão agravar significativamente
o risco de propagação de incêndios florestais, prevendo-se um
número elevado de concelhos nas classes de risco de incêndio
elevado a máximo.Esta situação meteorológica, explicada pela
persistência de um anticiclone sobre o cento e sul do continente
europeu, não deverá ter alterações significativas pelo menos por
mais uma semana.

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos
emitidos consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias
consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Qua, 25 Out  2017 14:16:26

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2017 às 20:15)

A run do ECM volta a prever uma cut-off para depois do dia de Todos os Santos. Por agora o GEM e o ECM estão em alguma sintonia, mas continuam a ser previsões demasiado longínquas... 
Esperemos a run do GFS para ver se há tendência ou não para a mudança do tempo de Verãoutono... Acredito que irá ser outra mudança radical a alterar esta estabilidade e enfraquecer o AA.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Ecm bem melhor que o gfs a ver se isto muda mas ainda falta algum tempo.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Por enquanto temos 3 modelos a prever essa Cut-off, 

*ECMWF*






*ICON






NAVGEM




*


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Out 2017 às 08:39)

criz0r disse:


> Por enquanto temos 3 modelos a prever essa Cut-off,



Alguma concordância que agora desapareceu, pois só o ECM continua com a cut-off, ampliando a sua influência e instabilidade.






Se continuar esta previsão no ECM durante mais 2 run's, decerto que teremos alguma mudança significativa, pois a experiência diz-me que o ECM consegue ser o mais constante quando assume uma tendência durante dois dias (4 run's).


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 12:18)

Agora sim, os dois principais modelos em coerência com a aproximação a Noroeste da Cut-off lá para o início de Novembro,

*GFS











ECMWF




*


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Out 2017 às 13:43)

criz0r disse:


> Agora sim, os dois principais modelos em coerência com a aproximação a Noroeste da Cut-off lá para o início de Novembro,
> 
> *GFS
> 
> ...



Muito bom, o centro principalmente teria uma boa rega, que, a confirmar-se esses acumulados moderados não deverá causar problemas (devido á área ardida convém que seja tudo moderado mesmo). Pena que o sudeste e grande parte do norte apenas recebem umas pingas, mas enfim já sabemos como são as cut-offs.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Out 2017 às 20:22)

Esta saída do modelo ecm está muito boa , mantém a cut off e depois mete uma entrada de ar frio a partir do dia 4/5 , para animar o pessoal .


VENTO, CALOR E DEPOIS MAIS INSTABILIDADE ::::

A atmosfera está a comportar-se de uma forma particularmente COMPLEXA este outono.

Apesar de, em termos médios, ter predominado o tempo estável na Península Ibérica, tal não tem passado de uma série de eventos menos "normais".

No meio de todo o CAOS que tem ocorrido em muitos outros locais na Europa, com muita chuva, seguido de frio, e calor anormais; o tempo por cá tem estado quente, soalheiro e sem grandes alterações desde setembro.
Tal deve-se a eventos pontuais, como a passagem de ciclones no Atlântico ou na Europa Central, e eventualmente a outras relações com o padrão de circulação atmosférica nas latitudes médias, que têm gerado uma "onda estática", de carácter anticiclónico sobre o território continental.

MAS ISTO VAI MUDAR, o motivo tem a ver com a evolução natural da circulação intersazonal, e agora os modelos estatísticos e determinísticos apontam, em grande maioria, para um NOV/DEZ chuvosos! Como é normal dos climas mediterrâneos, poderemos passar da seca para eventos de chuva excessiva numa questão de semanas.

PRÓXIMOS DIAS >

Até ao fim de semana, vai continuar um padrão QUENTE e SECO, com um anticiclone perto da Península, e um ciclone intenso na Europa do Norte a empurrar ar anormalmente frio sobre o centro e leste do continente europeu.

A diferença entre estes centros de ação e as suas massas de ar, vão gerar um padrão de vento de leste mais intenso, em especial, na 6ª feira e sábado... aumentando o RISCO de incêndio, particularmente, nas terras altas no Norte e Centro.

INÍCIO DE NOVEMBRO >

Para o início do mês, esperamos uma instabilização gradual da atmosfera, com o colapso do anticiclone... as chances de CHUVA vão AUMENTAR e as temperaturas vão descer de forma notória, para valores mais perto do normal desta época do ano.

Fonte: bestweather


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 15:47)

Começo a acreditar na Bipolaridade deste modelo,

*GFS*






O *ECMWF* mantém-se coerente, aguardemos pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Out 2017 às 20:03)

ecm continua a insistir na cut-off


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 20:12)

Pós-Cut off 
*
ECMWF + GFS*


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Out 2017 às 20:29)

Sempre é melhor termos uma cut off do que não termos nada sempre poderá dar alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 20:29)

criz0r disse:


> Pós-Cut off
> *
> ECMWF + GFS*


Segundo o GFS, um núcleo de 1040hpa a NW dos Açores e outro de 1035hpa a NE, e segundo o ECM outros dois com 1030hpa, hipóteses de alguma coisa passar?! 0. 
Já agora, também o GEM:





Todos iguais! É o tal padrão de chove 2 ou 3 dias e depois estão 2 ou mais semanas sem ver uma pinga. Enquanto isso não mudar não haverá qualquer alteração naquilo que estamos a passar.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 20:41)

O Philippe? 






Não seria descabido.


----------



## jonas (28 Out 2017 às 09:11)

Boa saida do GFS, tendo em conta as anteriores. 
O ECM:






Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2017 às 11:08)

Parece que o GFS está a ir atrás do ECMWF:


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Out 2017 às 11:18)

Snifa disse:


> Parece que o GFS está a ir atrás do ECMWF:


Como quase sempre, mas não é com essa cut-off que o AA quebra, aliás depois da cut-off só se ve AA novamento nos modelos...


----------



## Microburst (28 Out 2017 às 11:23)

O IPMA já prevê hoje a ocorrência de precipitação a partir da tarde de dia 1 e prolongando-se pelo menos até dia 4 de Novembro, Sábado.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 13:01)

O ECMWF foi o único a prever e ser coerente sobre a cut-off que aí vem ....
Vamos ver se o AA vai quebrar depois do dia 4 nov

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2017 às 13:31)

Essa cut tal  como o ultimo evento não vai servir para nada... Tem locais que nem vão ver cair um pingo


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2017 às 13:44)

Esta cut-off, é mais uma frente, está 2 dias ali no NW e é logo apanhada pela circulação e entra novamente o AA, com uma corrente de Norte, que fará descer as temperaturas e nada mais que isso, para as coisas mudarem, é necessário que a cut-off isola-se mesmo e descesse em latitude até SW de Sagres e aí mandar instabilidade para o sul do país.

Por isso, a seca vai continuar com a agravante de vir a nortada e secar ainda mais.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2017 às 13:46)

O GFS prevê a cut-off mas em termos de chuva, está uma tristeza à excepção do extremo NW, se forem todos atrás deste, é mais um evento da treta. 




Já, o ECM e o GEM estão um pouco melhores, sempre são acumulados mais modestos e distribuídos









O GFS começou a ir atrás dos outros modelos e voltou a mostrar a cut-off, mas a posição não é a melhor, enquanto o GFS mostra a NW da península os outros dois é a Oeste. Basta um pequeno deslize para mudar tudo completamente e os acumulados falam por si. De qualquer das maneiras todos mostram, após o dia 4, o AA novamente cá em cima. Nisso estão sempre de acordo e acertam sempre.


----------

